# Low Morphology, what can be done about that?



## Jenny8516 (May 11, 2013)

My DH had his 1st SA, and we were told that he has less than 2%.  Although he still has to do another SA, I wanted to know if there is anything that we can do to help his boys out. We asked our doctor and he said that all he could do is cut down on his caffeine intake. Does anyone know of vitamins that are helpful as well?


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Jenny my hubby took wellman multivitamins and it gave him a boost from zero to a million sperm and we were good to go with icsi


----------



## Jenny8516 (May 11, 2013)

Thanks Sheila'


----------



## purplepeak (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Jenny,

There's a thread on this topic on the male factors section of the site. Good luck!

P.


----------



## Hope43 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Jenny

My hubby is on wellman, vittumin c zinc & selemin with in 2 months his sperm & motility more than doubled but unfortunaly he has 100% anti sperm anti bodies because of his VR

Hope this helps you out


----------

